# CA Glue Illness



## Don Gaiser

I have just started turning pens about mid September. 5 pens so far, and since then I kept getting sick the nights I made the pens. When I say sick I mean coughing, sneezing, chest and sinus congestion. The weird part is that it would go away after a day or so. Anyway, long story short, my doctor determined it to be an allergic reaction to the CA glue I was finishing my pens with. Just so you know, it's not like I sat there breathing it in, my exposure was short and I had the windows open, so just remember, for some people, Ca glue can make you sick with very little exposure.
  From "Superglue" Material Safety Data Sheet 
1 - General Information: 
Chemical Name: Cyanoacrylate 
General Description: Super Glue, Instant glue, Instant Adhesive 

9 - Health Hazard Data: 
Signs and Symptoms of exposure: Vapor is irritating to the eyes and mucous membranes above TLV. Prolonged and repeated overexposure to vapors may produce allergic reactions with asthma like symptoms in sensitive individuals


From www.ipmsstockholm.org/magazine/2004/10/stuff_eng_tech_ca_glue.htm
  The glue has a distinctive, strong, acid odor. Breathing cyanoacrylate fumes is irritating for your breathing organs. For some individuals, repeated or extended exposure to fumes may prompt chronic allergic reaction. In dry air (less than 50% humidity), fumes may be also be irritating to eyes, stimulating tears.


----------



## Whaler

I had an attack from the fumes on Tuesday, I have stayed away from any CA and the coughing and sneezing was gone by last night. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Chief Hill

Get a dust collector set the 4 " line right behind where you are turning and vent it directly outside your shop. This is what I have done.  This will suck out all harmfull chemicals dust chips right out of the shop. And keep 100% clean air around you. For the MSDS Sheet,  TLV is limit value that niosh makes as a safe limit of parts per million exposure for 8 hrs a day 40 hrs a week exposures to the chemical.  Regarless of weather you are meeting or exceeding the permissible exposure limit or the tlv won't matter in your case.  You have a major reaction to it's off gassing.  You may have reaction to dust as well.


----------



## jttheclockman

Good ventalation is always a key when working with any kind of fumes. There is odorless CA out there. It cost a bit more but when it comes to health it could be cheaper in the long run. I do not have the link to it and maybe someone can supply that for you.


----------



## Mark

I haven't noticed a problem with CA, however I do have good ventilation. 

I have had a reaction when turning Brazilian Cherry.  Nose, head, watery eyes, sneezing. Not fun...


----------



## Dan26

Yeah Don, watch out for that nasty stuff. I started wearing a respirator to keep the dust out but I don't think it will filter CA fumes. Exhuasting it sounds best.


----------



## jamiller99

Don,

True allergic reactions to CA are not very common.  It is common for people to have irritation from the fumes.  The fumes are the CA materials themselves, usually methyl cyanoacrylate monomer and ethyl cyanoacrylate monomer.  Those materials will react on mucus membranes in the same way they do on other surfaces -- remember, the CA reaction is catalyzed by water (bases, more exactly).

The recommendations here are good.  Best is good ventilation combined with a agood dual-purpose respirator (one with carbon cartridges for absorbing the CA vapors and one that also filters fine dust particles -- far more people are allergic to dust than to CA).  3M sells a good multipurpose respirator.  Finally, using the "low odor" CA's can help, although if you are truly sensitized they may not help much.  The low odor CA's are based on things like ethoxymethyl cyanoacrylate, which has a lower volatility due to its higher molecular weight.

Good luck!


----------



## leehljp

Below are 3 of many links on IAP that deal with this very issue:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35613&highlight=CA+Allergies

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=43890&highlight=CA+Allergies

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=43401&highlight=CA+Allergies

It took me 18 months or so to master CA regardless of weather or temp or thickness or wood. Then at the 2 year point, wham, the allergies hit me. I still use CA but I use a DC system, a dual filter tight sealing respirator. I keep a damp cloth near by and wipe my arms and hands to get the CA dust.

It is not "just the fumes." Once the allergies are triggered or develop, usually CA DUST itself will cause similar reactions. I learned this after using the DC and face mask. With a fair amount of fine dust after a few hours of sanding - on my sleeves and hands, - a few swipes to my face well after finishing the pens - again the allergies triggered the response you had about 5 to 6 hours later. No, I did not get the fumes, but the dust itself. Bare in mind that MM sanding produces far finer dust particles than normal wood finish sanding does. This stuff floats much easier than 400 grit sanding dust and gets to the bottom of your lungs fast. 

One other thing that I do is take a claritin (or other strong allergy med) before turning. I don't use allergy medicine on a daily basis, but for this I do. And since my initial reaction and many subsequent reactions of different degrees, I could definitely tell that the allergy medicine helps.


----------



## Don Gaiser

Thanks guys, especially leehljp. I will be getting a respirator post haste.



leehljp said:


> Below are 3 of many links on IAP that deal with this very issue:
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35613&highlight=CA+Allergies
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=43890&highlight=CA+Allergies
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=43401&highlight=CA+Allergies
> 
> It took me 18 months or so to master CA regardless of weather or temp or thickness or wood. Then at the 2 year point, wham, the allergies hit me. I still use CA but I use a DC system, a dual filter tight sealing respirator. I keep a damp cloth near by and wipe my arms and hands to get the CA dust.
> 
> It is not "just the fumes." Once the allergies are triggered or develop, usually CA DUST itself will cause similar reactions. I learned this after using the DC and face mask. With a fair amount of fine dust after a few hours of sanding - on my sleeves and hands, - a few swipes to my face well after finishing the pens - again the allergies triggered the response you had about 5 to 6 hours later. No, I did not get the fumes, but the dust itself. Bare in mind that MM sanding produces far finer dust particles than normal wood finish sanding does. This stuff floats much easier than 400 grit sanding dust and gets to the bottom of your lungs fast.
> 
> One other thing that I do is take a claritin (or other strong allergy med) before turning. I don't use allergy medicine on a daily basis, but for this I do. And since my initial reaction and many subsequent reactions of different degrees, I could definitely tell that the allergy medicine helps.


----------

